# Maryland Retriever Club Fall Field Trial



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

Open cbs to 2nd series: 1,3,10,12,13,15,16,20,21,26,30,31,32,33,34,35,41,45,46,47,48,49,50

Amateur cbs to 2nd series: 1,3,4,5,6,8,11,12,13,17,18,19,22,23,24,26,28,30,31,32,35,38,39,40,41,43,45,47

Qualifying to 4th series: 2,3,6,8,9,12,14

All stakes start at 8am. Derby will start at completion of qualifying


----------



## Gov (Nov 7, 2005)

Dog #20 is back in the Am. 29 total back to 2nd series.


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

So sorry George! I owe you a big ole Jamison!!!!


----------



## Ten (May 4, 2009)

Wendy where is our callbacks... you're slacking girl! Could it be the lovely weather.

Good Luck to Andrew and Camo in the last series of the Amateur! 

Barb


----------



## WarrenHillLabs (Sep 23, 2013)

Does anyone have the callbacks for Derby? Thanks.


----------



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

Congrats to Justin Aimone and Woody winning the Q! Sorry don't know rest of results!


----------



## Ten (May 4, 2009)

Congrats Justin and Woody!

Amateur done for the day. 7 dogs left to run tomorrow.

Barb


----------



## Ten (May 4, 2009)

WarrenHillLabs said:


> Does anyone have the callbacks for Derby? Thanks.


Derby is done. Don't have results other than:

4th place: Target - O/Steve & Myra Fuguet H/Myra Fuguet

Congrats!!! I love that yellow... he's nice!

Barb


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Ten said:


> Wendy where is our callbacks... you're slacking girl! Could it be the lovely weather.
> 
> Good Luck to Andrew and Camo in the last series of the Amateur!
> 
> Barb


2nd that!! 
Andrew and Camo!

Judy


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Ten said:


> Derby is done. Don't have results other than:
> 
> 4th place: Target - O/Steve & Myra Fuguet H/Mark Mosher
> 
> ...


Congratulations to the Target, Fuguet's, Mark!


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Ten said:


> Congrats Justin and Woody!
> 
> Amateur done for the day. 7 dogs left to run tomorrow.
> 
> Barb


Any numbers/callbacks?  .... other than "Camo"!


----------



## Ten (May 4, 2009)

Judy Chute said:


> Any numbers/callbacks?  .... other than "Camo"!


I should have grabbed the callbacks from Andrew. But I know from him that George Francis had one, Betsy with Vegas... whom Andrew said hit the test hard yesterday. And Lisa Kane which I'm guessing with Slick also did real well yesterday. He did say there were some handles. We will know soon Judy!

Barb


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Thanks, Barb!


----------



## Ten (May 4, 2009)

Placements going on now Judy.. this is fun. I will let the Pres Wendy post them, don't want to step on her toes!

Barb


----------



## paigekjones (May 27, 2011)

Hopefully someone will post results soon!


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

OK! .....suspense..LOL


----------



## Ten (May 4, 2009)

Ok I will give u a piece... Amateur Winner.. #4 Slick - O/H Lisa Kane

Congrats Lisa u go girl!! I knew it was coming!
Congrats to Andrew and his Chessie Camo with a JAM finishing their first all age stake!

Barb


----------



## paigekjones (May 27, 2011)

Yahoo Lisa and Slick. Awesome job!


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Congratulations Lisa and Slick!!!! 

...and Andrew and .. "Camo"... well done! ..and not many All-Age Stakes run, either! 

Thanks, Barb  

Judy


----------



## labmommadeb (Sep 2, 2013)

Well done Lisa and Slick!


----------



## Ten (May 4, 2009)

Suspense is over.... results are on EE.

Barb


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Congratulations!...Open 1st, FC Swift Rivers No Problems, "Kenny", Buck, Tara...and Ed!! 

(must be the call name bringing success...LOL...whatever!!!) 

Happy dancing going on I bet  

Judy


----------

